# I know its free money but...



## tigue710 (Jan 9, 2009)

So I was reading on the CT lottery site about a guy who one 1,000,000 dollars on a scratch ticket!  I mean wow, any amount of money from the lottery is fine by me, but here is the catch.... this is copied and pasted from his story quote:


 Lottery officials presented ******** with a ceremonial check for          $1,000,000, and also a cashable check in the amount $434,842. The top          prize in $70 Million Blockbuster is payable as either an annuity or lump          sum; ******** opted for the one-time cash lump sum, valued at $621,200          (before taxes). 

 434,842... thats less then half a million?  but I thought he won a million?  So he took the lump sum, and taxes?  Is it just me, or does this seem criminal?  Shouldn't the ticket say, you just won half a million and donated half a million to the state?  who made billions in lotto revenue already this year?


----------



## woody (Jan 9, 2009)

Ct. is notorius for their high taxes.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 9, 2009)

It does seem criminal - you're right. But I suppose 434K is nothing to scratch at.


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone who takes a lump sum is off their rocker.
 Take the inuity and walk into any bank in the country for a loan if you need big money fast.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2009)

They do that here too and when he puts it in the bank they will tax the interest. If he takes the inuity they will tax each payment so no one ever wins what is posted.


----------



## glass man (Jan 9, 2009)

THE GREAT ZELL MILLER [YEP THE ONE THAT WANTED A DUAL WITH LOBE BALL CHRIS MATTHEWS] WAS THE GOV. OF GEORGIA AND PUSHED BIG TIME FOR THE LOTTERY SAYING"OUR SCHOOLS WILL NEVER LACK FOR MONEY AGAIN"! RIGHT! KIDS ARE STILL HAVING TO PUSH CANDY SELLING FOR OUR SCHOOL SYSTEM AND EVERY TIME ONE TURNS AROUND THE SCOOL WANTS MONEY! IT AIN'T ENOUGH WE PAY SCHOOL TAXES! YEP I WONDER WHOSE ALL POCKET THAT MONEY GOES INTO!IF THE MONEY WAS USED THE WAY LYING ZELL SAID GEORGIA WOULD HAVE THE BEST SCHOOL SYSTEMS IN THE COUNTRY! YOU NEVER HEAR EITHER WHERE THE MONEY GOES! THAT WOULD BE A GOOD ONE FOR BIG MOUTH"HARD BALL" MATTHEWS TO COVER,BUT THE PRESS,DON'T REALLY WANT TO FOLLOW THAT MONEY TRAIL NOW DO THEY! WE GOTTA HEAR ABOUT WHAT COLOR TIES THE PRESIDENTS WORE WHEN ALL THE LIVING PRES. GOT TOGETHER! OR WATCH THE OBAMA KIDS GO OFF TO SCHOOL! I WISH EDWARD MURROWS COULD COME BACK AND KICK SOME BUTT AND REMIND THEM WHAT IS REAL NEWS IS,LIKE WHERE THE LOTTERY MONEY GOES TO![]


----------



## BDD (Jan 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> 434,842... thats less then half a million?  but I thought he won a million?  So he took the lump sum, and taxes?  Is it just me, or does this seem criminal?  Shouldn't the ticket say, you just won half a million and donated half a million to the state?  who made billions in lotto revenue already this year?


 I like the way you think, Tigue! You ask too many questions though.[]  Just eat your soylent green and be happy the tax rate is only 30%.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 10, 2009)

mmmm, that's good people!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2009)

I just won a free ticket last week and I'm happy.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 10, 2009)

i'm HAPPY when i find a penny
 on the ground...... []
 especially, when it's tails side up
  that says, 
 " IN GOD WE TRUST"
 it reminds me to keep the FAITH!
 [8|] star


----------



## adshepard (Jan 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> So I was reading on the CT lottery site about a guy who one 1,000,000 dollars on a scratch ticket!  I mean wow, any amount of money from the lottery is fine by me, but here is the catch.... this is copied and pasted from his story quote:
> 
> ...


 
 The feds got most of that tax money not Connecticut.  

 Our highest rate is 5% so we (CT) took about $50,000.  Uncle Sam took the rest.

 Alan


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 10, 2009)

not with the lottery...  Ct takes a big ol chunk of that


----------



## justadddirt (Jan 11, 2009)

in pennsylvania the state doesn't tax lottery winnings. 3 years ago i hit $50,000 on a scratch ticket. Uncle Sam took 25% but didn't pay any state tax. Also don't throw your loseing ticket away, you can claim them on your tax return if you get luck & hit on a ticket.


----------



## Stardust (May 9, 2009)

Hey Gary, you must be a lucky charm! Good for you! 
 I LOVE IT, when I hear someone nice gets lucky.
 Thanks for the tip, now I'll start saving my tickets
 just in case I get lucky. []


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (May 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> I WISH EDWARD MURROWS COULD COME BACK AND KICK SOME BUTT AND REMIND THEM WHAT IS REAL NEWS IS,LIKE WHERE THE LOTTERY MONEY GOES TO![]


 


 The real news would be "Where the hell the 12.8 trillion dollars in bailout money went"


----------

